# Fachkonzept zu Persistenz Mapper



## Klaus 33 (21. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgende Frage beschäftigt mich schon seit Tagen und ich möchte mal nachfragen ob jemand hier einen guten Lösungsansatz hat.

ich bin dabei eine Java-Client-Server Applikation zu entwickeln, die auf Clientseite durch ein Applet repräsentiert wird, der Server ist ein EJB-Modul, welches über Session-Beans verfügt und über Hibernate auf einer MySQL-Datenbank arbeitet.

Da eine schnelle Performance das Hauptziel der Anwendung ist, sollte möglichst wenig Last auf dem Server liegen, da eine Vielzahl der Clients sonst den Server auslasten würden. Des weiteren wird eine Art lazyloading eingeführt, dass Objeckte nicht rekursiv zusammenbaut, sondern immer nur einzelne Objekte in die Datenbank schreibt und diese auch nur einzeln wieder ausliest. Attribute die aus komplexen Typen bestehen, werden durch dessen  IDs ersetzt!

PROBLEM:
Es gibt ein Fachkonzept mit dem der Client arbeitet und es wird eine Art Fachkonzept für den Persistence-Layer geben müssen. Von Entity-Beans möchte ich Abstand nehmen, da ich da von der Performance nicht sehr überzeugt bin. Es muss nun also vom einen Fachkonzept in das Andere gemappt werden, dies sollte nach Möglichkeit auf dem Client geschehen, kennt jemand gute Strategien wie dies durchzuführen ist? Da das fachkonzept aus mehr als 30 Klassen besteht möchte ich nicht händisch jede einzelne Klasse mappen müssen, gibt es da irgendwelche Generalisierungsstrukturen?

Hat jemand eine ganz andere Idee?

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gumble (21. Mrz 2006)

Hab zwar nicht alles verstanden, aber Hibernate verfuegt (ab 3.0?) ueber eine lazy Funktion, so dass Objekte nur bei Bedarf in den Speicher geladen werden. 
Fetching Strategies


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Mrz 2006)

> Da eine schnelle Performance das Hauptziel der Anwendung ist, sollte möglichst wenig Last auf dem Server



Wenn du soviel Wert auf Performance legst dann solltest du auf keinen Fall ein O/R-Framework verwenden..da bist du mit native-SQL wesentlich schneller.

Was meinst du mit dem Fachkonzept ?? Und was meinst du mit "Klasse mappen" ? Meinst du damit die Hibernate Mapping Files ?
Falls ja:

Entweder du lässt die .hbm-Files erzeugen (über annotations, siehe hibernate.org) oder du musst eben händisch alle selber schreiben.
Es gibt noch div. Generatoren, die sind aber imho net so dolle


----------

